# Radiator hot at bottom only warm at top



## paulie99 (24 Nov 2009)

I have a gas central heating system, but one of radiators upstairs, will only get warm at the top, while the bottom part of it gets hot. This is the last radiator to heat up on the system. I have bled it but still no joy no matter what temperature I set the radiator to, or the overall temperature for the upstairs. Any body any suggestions? The radiators are only 3 - 4 years old.


----------



## Leo (24 Nov 2009)

Please post in the correct forum.
Leo


----------



## paulie99 (24 Nov 2009)

what is the correct forum?


----------



## Leo (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Paulie99, I have moved this from Homes & Gardens to this, the Home Energy forum.
Leo


----------



## Seagull (24 Nov 2009)

It might be the balancing on this particular radiator. Try closing the valve on the exit side slightly.


----------



## bren1916 (25 Nov 2009)

When you bled the rad - did the warm water come out? If not you may need to top up the water pressure?


----------



## paulie99 (25 Nov 2009)

I bled it again for ages, yesterday and then it worked, my research and ur feedback told me it was an unbalanced system. Thanks to all.
Sorry this was posted in wrong forum


----------

